

Ask HN: A way for me to catalog terabytes of digital assets - mpgirro

I am looking for something that allows me to index and tag huge folder structures. Preferable with the ability of cross relationships between nodes in the file structure.<p>I&#x27;ve found this topic from before last year (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7542144), where a good idea on a principal solution to a similar problem was discussed. I wonder if there is any news on the current state of the art solutions.<p>I&#x27;ve looked at some Digital Assets Management (DAM) Software out there, but it did not all suite me. They are either cloud based (remote on others machines), have only limited support for collection types (movies, music, photos) - I want to be free in the categorisation) - or hardly any support for an initial full import with structuring based on the current file structure (metadata to be added manually by me later when needed).<p>Preferably for OS X, or even better web based to be hosted on a remote machine (FreeBSD). A command line interface for tagging&#x2F;metadata management would make it perfect.
======
itwrangler
Extensis Portfolio (commercial) will do this, and can continue to 'watch'
folders..

An initial run could relatively straight forwardly be scripted and imported
into a db or indexer (mysql, elasticsearch, rethinkdb), but then the problem
is there's no UI or updating/sync'ing..

